# [solved] emacs и русский (utf8)?

## Blinkenlichten

Здравствуйте!

Хочу попросить у вас помощи в настройке  отображения кириллических символов в emacs, они не отображаются(но, что интересно, если скопировать эти пустые квадратикы в X11-буфер или другую программу, то они будут отображатся). В системе локаль "LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8", но по идее если в emacs поддерживается utf8, то и русский отображать должно. В инете нашел рекомендации по добавлению нескольких строк в ~/.emacs : 

```
(setq locale-coding-system 'utf-8)

(set-terminal-coding-system 'utf-8)

(set-keyboard-coding-system 'utf-8)

(set-selection-coding-system 'utf-8)

(prefer-coding-system 'utf-8)
```

Но ничего не изменилось. Я новичок в emacs, понравилась ихняя "философия", но без поддержки кириллицы он мне не нужен.

Буду благодарен за любые советы.

EDIT :

Если кто-то испытывал подобные проблемы, то :

из емакс-мануал  :  чтобы отображались кириллические символы нужно запускать с такими, например, параметрами :

```
 emacs -fn "-misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--13-120-75-75-c-70-iso8859-5" 
```

просмотреть весь список доступных X11-шрифтов :

```
emerge -v xlsfonts && xlsfonts -fn '*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*' 

```

Latin1/Cyrillic - это кодировка iso8859-5.

Всё остальное смотрите на страничке http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/manual/html_mono/emacs.html .

Спасибо за внимание!

----------

